# Quad core i5 27" video good enough for HD editing?



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

I need to set up an HD video editing machine for the wife, it will be running Final Cut Pro and possibly XP or Win 7 via Parallels. Is the base 27 up to the job with 512mb or video memory or should I spend the bucks for the 1gb version. Already bought 16GB of ram for it and have an external FW hard drive tower.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

As long as you're not doing anything that involves 3D rendering, I'd say the base graphics card with 512MB of VRAM should work just fine.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

You're kidding right? Even my 2003 MDD _G4_ Dualie was "good enough" for HD video editing. What did you think Final Cut Pro was running on "in the old days".


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Bjornbro said:


> You're kidding right? Even my 2003 MDD _G4_ Dualie was "good enough" for HD video editing. What did you think Final Cut Pro was running on "in the old days".


Yikes, you mean I can still use the two MDD's I saved from the dumpster a couple of years ago?

Guess in the old days for me it was editing on a Steenbeck and a bin full of film and sound.....

Ok so I caved in and ordered a refurb iMac, just worried that with the loonie south of the US buck we might see prices creep up.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

g.c.87 said:


> As long as you're not doing anything that involves 3D rendering, I'd say the base graphics card with 512MB of VRAM should work just fine.


Thanks for the reply! No nothing that heavy duty yet.


----------

